# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  SBH connection?

## Peter NJ

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forms/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=1552986&an=0&page=0#Post1552986

----------

